# Suggestions for what cut 'should' look like?



## notamamayet (May 3, 2008)

Ok, so I'm finally getting over my hesitation and have my pup booked in at the groomers for next week. The problem is, we're having a really hard time trying to figure out what he's "supposed" to look like, or what would look good on him, and I'm worried about going in without some sort of direction to give the groomer. 

Hurley is almost a year and a half, so I think this is finally all his adult hair. He hasn't had a trim since his last puppy trim. I know it's horrible, but the last "outing" he had where I had to leave him was a very very bad vet visit, and I've been scared ever since. So I'm basically starting from scratch because there's no shape to his coat whatsoever, and to top it off- he's a mix breed, so there's no breed standard. When we adopted him they believed he was papillon/pom cross, but not sure about the pom. The other suggestion thrown out there was chi, but I think he looks like he's got terrier in him. 

I know we *don't* like the pap coats, so nothing in that direction. But does anyone have suggestions for what might "fit" him? I'm clueless at all this, and getting tempted to just give him another 'puppy cut'. 

This is just after we brought him home. 









And this is the most recent one I have of him.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh, he's beautiful! I think he would look wonderful with just a trim.. I love his coat! MAN he just looks absolutely gorgeous in those pictures.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

What a handsome boy! He looks very much like a pomeranian to me, especially in the second picture. A mix, certainly, but I'd probably have him groomed long. A trim, like the previous poster said.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree that an all around trim to just shape him would look really nice. Not shaved. I love his ears and the ruff on his neck.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Def. looks pom/pap to me. I think that last picture is lovely, why cut the hair?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm thinking Pom/chi maybe..for sure pomeranian, and he looks very cute like that. You could have them just trim him to a pomeranian breed standard, or you could have them do a teddy type trim on him. Here is a picture of how I do teddy type trims on poms and pom mixes. Its a cute look, and its less coat to care for, if that is a direction you are trying to go.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi....your dog is adorable!....I think a trim here & now is all he needs!


----------



## notamamayet (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. It's funny, I do see the pom in him, and then every time we go visit my parents (who have three very fat poms) I change my mind and say he doesn't look 'fluffy' enough. He's not so lucky in that he got *half* the coat thickness and body, so it's a little tricky! We'll try to go with a trim for him. I'm mostly worried about trimming down quite a bit his legs and paws, they're overgrown and I feel horrible! And his poor back end needs some work too. lol. 

I managed to take a quick snap of him today, so you can see how it hangs a bit more. It's funny, his bulk is all neck and bum.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I see Pap, Pom, and Long Hair Chi...

I say, Bath, Brush, and light trimming; this would include his feet, sanitary areas, and a bit of body 'out line' trimming. If you don't like the 'pap' type ears, you can have them trim those in too.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

Graco22, the pic on the right looks like a fat little fox! Too cute!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

midnight mojo said:


> Graco22, the pic on the right looks like a fat little fox! Too cute!


LOL, I agree...and she is a *tad* on the chunky side....


----------

